# Nice buck showed up late morning.



## GAJoe (Nov 24, 2017)

This was after 11:00 at about 150 yards. Major crops.


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 24, 2017)

Judging from the side profile I think he's been fightin'.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 24, 2017)

That lens is working well for you.  Nice shots.


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 24, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## Philnlucky (Nov 25, 2017)

Nice Pic!


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 25, 2017)

thanks


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice pictures and nice buck


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 29, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2017)

Sweet! You must have been using good technique to get that clean a crop at that distance -well done!


----------

